# QLD AHB Xmas Case 2005



## nonicman (27/3/05)

I'd be willing to put something down for a Queensland Xmas case any takers?


----------



## Ross (27/3/05)

Fantastic idea & obviously the logistics are tried & tested...

Gives me a bit of time to try & come up with something special, though by the accolades my very first porter is receiving, a fair chance that will be my contribution...

definately count me in.... :beer:


----------



## Ross (2/4/05)

Anyone putting up their hand to organise SE Qld?....


----------



## Hoops (2/4/05)

Maybe not organise but I'm up for a Brisbane Xmas carton

EDIT - maybe even a Xmas in July carton :chug:


----------



## Ross (16/6/05)

i'll definately be in Qld one - ive got time on my hands & happy to be the central(ish) point if that fits with you other Qld's?

So lets get some confirmed Qld numbers & start working out the logistics... :chug:


----------



## sluggerdog (16/6/05)

Ross said:


> i'll definately be in Qld one - ive got time on my hands & happy to be the central(ish) point if that fits with you other Qld's?
> 
> So lets get some confirmed Qld numbers & start working out the logistics... :chug:
> [post="63617"][/post]​





"Hand Up"


I'll be in the QLD one this year :beerbang:


----------



## Hoops (16/6/05)

I'm in!


----------



## nonicman (16/6/05)

I'm in. Depending on whether it is practical or not, also willing to helpout with the distribution/collection point.


----------



## sluggerdog (16/6/05)

QLD LIST:

Ross
Hoops
sluggerdog
nonicman


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> QLD LIST:
> 
> Ross
> Hoops
> ...




Ross
Hoops 
suggerdog
nonicman
Batz


----------



## Brizbrew (16/6/05)

Count me in for sure, I am not an expert brewer just yet by any means, but it will be great to taste some of the beer you guys are brewing and you can have the pleasure of mine :blink: 
Great idea.


----------



## jgriffin (16/6/05)

Ross said:


> Fantastic idea & obviously the logistics are tried & tested...
> 
> Gives me a bit of time to try & come up with something special, though by the accolades my very first porter is receiving, a fair chance that will be my contribution...
> 
> ...



I actually find my porters don't keep that well Ross, they can be fantastic fresh, but 6 months down the track they lose a lot of their appeal.


Count me in too.


----------



## Tallgum (16/6/05)

Batz said:


> Guys
> Partial and even kit brewers
> Don't be afraid to join this Xmas case , all welcome here.
> 
> ...


And even kit brewers ?????, whats that Baz. Im a kit brewer . 
Here we go again, second class citizens on this forum.


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

Batz said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > QLD LIST:
> ...



Ross 
Hoops 
sluggerdog
nonicman
Batz
Brizbrew
jgriffin

Getting there

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/6/05)

I'm in , it will be good to share a few beers at Xmas, even if it is long distance.
Andrew


----------



## Hoops (16/6/05)

Snow? Snow? where are you Snow?


----------



## ozbrewer (16/6/05)

Im in


----------



## Batz (16/6/05)

Ross 
Hoops 
sluggerdog
nonicman
batz
Brizbrew
jgriffin
AndrewQLD
ozbrewer


----------



## sluggerdog (16/6/05)

getting a good number up already, looking forward to it!


----------



## Snow (17/6/05)

oops - just found this topic! Of course I'm bloody in!

- Snow


----------



## Hoops (21/6/05)

OK so far we have:

1. Ross 
2. Hoops 
3. sluggerdog
4. nonicman
5. batz
6. Brizbrew
7. jgriffin
8. AndrewQLD
9. ozbrewer 
10. Snow

AndrewQLD - how do you plan to get your beers down here and the case back up to you?


----------



## Hoops (21/6/05)

OK what's the current idea for our QLD case:

2 Tallies/Longnecks/Kingbrowns, or 2 stubbies, or 4 stubbies?
Do we want to include a recipe?
When do we want to collect and distribute? (Rough dates)

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (21/6/05)

I'd say 2 tallies Each would be good, yeah a recipe might be nice...


----------



## Ross (21/6/05)

I think 2 tallies good as well. If it's supposed to be an xmas case I guess delivery by end November to give time to work out cheapest distributation would be good & see what final numbers we have.


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/6/05)

Hoops,

I can courier the bottles down a bit before pick up day and then probably do a run down when there ready to pick up. I could get them couriered back up but the packaging might be a bit of a hassle.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Ross (21/6/05)

Maybe a brew day mid December for those interested?
can all bring a case & take a mixed one home...
If some want to stay overnight to enjoy a drink - no probs....

What you reckon??


----------



## Batz (21/6/05)

If you guys want to bottle a brew just for the Xmas Case

That is opposed to kegging and just bottling a couple of odd ones.

Well we could each supply 18 tallies of the same brew , that way everyone would get two bottles of everyones elses brew to sample.

As far as recipes, rather than having sheets of paperwork , if someone likes a brew and want the recipe, it's easy to contact the brewer via this site or email for a copy.

Just a thought many my not find the time to do this, you would end up with 18 tallies of mixed xmas brews :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (21/6/05)

Probably the amount of tallies we do would depend on the amount of people we end up with, if we end up with 15 people, we might have to make it 1 tallies each...

I would say somewhere around the start of december would be ebst, this way we can start celebrating earlier... xmas starts on december 1st doesn't it?


----------



## Ross (21/6/05)

Thought that's what we were doing Batz - Brewing enough so everyone got 2 tallies of each others brew - hence at moment, need to make 18 tallies for distributing...


----------



## Hoops (21/6/05)

OK my thoughts so far:

1. Beers bottled and ready by 1st Dec
2. 2 Tallies
3. The Xmas case should be a special beer, either a tried and tested beer, or something really nice.

Would be good to get all tried and tested brews but that really means I could only do an APA, or maybe a Oatmeal stout as they are really the only brew I have done more than once, and if we go this way we could end up with a case of APAs or very similar beers, so I am thinking of something along the lines of Leffe Blonde, maybe a Wit, but will be able to do a tried and tested backup APA if it doesn't turn out as planned. This also leaves the option of others harvesting the yeast if they want.

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (21/6/05)

Sounds good hoops.

I'll be doing a German Pilsner/European Lager or Bohemian Pilsner as this is pretty much all I brew, maybe a budvar clone, I have one in the fermentor now and I'm sure it will be the 'ducks nuts' providing I do not have an infection (mentioned in another thread)

Would be great if we could end up with 10 different brew styles...!


----------



## Snow (21/6/05)

My preference would be for everyone to try and avoid doing an APA if they can, as this is a bit of an over-exposed style in the homebrewing world (they are soooo 2004!  ). I would much prefer to receive an interesting composition of a broad range of beers, if possible. personally, I plan to do a Belgian wit, or possibly a Bavarian Hefeweizen. Or if my recent robust porter works out, I might do that again.

If we can aim for 2 tallies per person, then that means you can have one straight away and put the other one down for a bit of ageing, if that takes your fancy. I don't mind doing a larger batch to cater for a few more people.

As for delivery dates, I think the earlier in December the better, as x-mas parties start to take over later in the month. Does anyone want to pencil in Saturday 3 December? Ross, a big brew day/night at your place sounds ideal  .

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (21/6/05)

You can count me in for a brew/sleep over at Ross's place on the 3rd , that's providing I am not called away for a bit of work.

I can also bring down anyone elses brews from this area if needed, and bring back thier case.

Not sure of the brew , smoked porter , oktoberfest , Alt ?

Batz


----------



## Batz (20/7/05)

Well GMK's hinterland brew day will be my addition to the Queensland xmas case.

It will be my latest Altbier , it will also be on tap for a sample on brew day...help brew it..help drink it   

Merry Xmas :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Brizbrew (20/7/05)

I will be onto a real winner with this one, I will hand over 18 bottles of my best effort, akin at the moment to vinegar/sugar/flat lemonade and receive 18 bottles of the good stuff....Result! :super:  

I will be well up for a brewday at Ross's place. It would be really cool to meet up with you all.


----------



## Batz (24/7/05)

Batz said:


> Well GMK's hinterland brew day will be my addition to the Queensland xmas case.
> 
> It will be my latest Altbier , it will also be on tap for a sample on brew day...help brew it..help drink it
> 
> ...



The Xmas Case Altbier is now bubbling away , thanks to the help of some very friendly brewers.
This is going to be the Batz addition too the xmas case , I suppose it will be bottled and aged for a fair time for an ale ?
Anyone else even thought about brewing thier case yet?

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (24/7/05)

I will probably be starting mine soonish as I will be either making bo pils or a german pils and want to give it a goood lagering time before we do the swap over...


----------



## Ross (24/7/05)

Sorry guys,

missed Snows original post suggesting the 3rd Dec.

absolutly no problem, we'll make that a firm date which gives everyone heaps of notice...

I've just put into lagering a double batch of Schwarzbier prior to my UK trip for the xmas case. This is probably my favourite tipple at the moment, so here's hoping this one comes upto scratch - If not, i've got an Oktoberfest lagering as well...

I was thinging of CCing this for 3 months & then putting away in a keg for 1 month prior to bottling for everyone on the day before our meet - or would people prefer to have naturally carbonated beer? I just find my draught beers far superior generally, to ones that have been bottle conditioned, but happy either way...


----------



## Ross (24/7/05)

So have people worked out what they're making yet?

Anyone else going to join the Qld ranks - a few more would be nice, how about an invatation to our Northern NSW ranks...

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - ?


----------



## ozbrewer (25/7/05)

belgian spiced ale for me


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/7/05)

I think I will do a belgian Wit.


----------



## Snow (26/7/05)

Ok, as there already a couple of Belgians, I'll do a Bavarian Hefeweizen.

- Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (26/7/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen


----------



## mobrien (26/7/05)

Righto - Ross told me to get my arse into gear and on the xmas case... apparently its not limited to 10 as I first thought! No idea what I'll brew, but will be something with my new AG setup from Batz when I pick it up after I move!

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen 
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!


----------



## Batz (26/7/05)

What about Tidalpete?

Bum-burner Ale?

come on Pete want you in on this too :super: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/7/05)

Yeah, come on Pete, Bum Burner Ale. Just maybe 1/2 a chillie :blink: or we might be [email protected] yule logs  

Andrew


----------



## Ross (26/7/05)

Batz said:


> What about Tidalpete?
> 
> Bum-burner Ale?
> 
> ...



i sent him a pm & he's worried his beer's not up top scratch - give him some encouragement lads - seems like you intimidated him with your fine brews...

Come on Pete...


----------



## mobrien (26/7/05)

Pfft - what kind of excuse is that? I'm happy to enforce my brews on you all!



Matt


----------



## Batz (26/7/05)

Come on Pete :beerbang: 

Come on Pete :beerbang: 

Come on Pete :beerbang: 

How's that ?

Batz


----------



## ozbrewer (26/7/05)

come on pete no beer will be as bad as mine.....


----------



## Brizbrew (26/7/05)

ozbrewer said:


> come on pete no beer will be as bad as mine.....
> [post="68672"][/post]​


Ahem...I too will be supplying beer for the Xmas case so I think I will take the honour of worst brew.

h34r:


----------



## mobrien (26/7/05)

or mine!

M


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/7/05)

Nothing wrong with your beer Pete, c'mon don't be shy. or maybe you just want to keep them all to yourself  

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (26/7/05)

Batz said:


> You can count me in for a brew/sleep over at Ross's place on the 3rd , that's providing I am not called away for a bit of work.
> 
> *I can also bring down anyone elses brews from this area if needed, and bring back thier case.*
> Batz
> [post="64387"][/post]​



After much hand- wringing & internal debate I have decided to succumb to all this pressure  & put my hand up for inclusion in the QLD AHB Xmas Case. I was thinking of a dry stout, but as you all like my chilli beer so much, it will be a surprise beer. h34r: 
Batz, if I am unable to go to Ross's on the 3rd December (if that's the date) could you pick up my case to take down? May have to go away that weekend, I'm not sure yet. 
Anyway, why isn't Peter Shane getting into this as well??? :super: 

:beer:


----------



## ozbrewer (26/7/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Batz
> ...





yeah why


----------



## Batz (26/7/05)

On ya Tidalpete !!

Come on Peter Shane :beerbang: 
Come on Peter Shane : :beerbang: 
Come on Peter Shane :beerbang: 


And to easy Pete if you can't get it there I will !

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/7/05)

Peter Shane :chug: 
Peter Shane :chug: 

What about your sixties brew???


----------



## PeterS (26/7/05)

Batz said:


> On ya Tidalpete !!
> 
> Come on Peter Shane :beerbang:
> Come on Peter Shane : :beerbang:
> ...



Oh, all right than. I also got a kick in the behind from Ross for not fronting up, so I guess my excuses will not be enough. As to what to brew, I will think of that later, but I think a nice Pilsner is on the cards.

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## ozbrewer (26/7/05)

yay


----------



## Ross (27/7/05)

Nothing like a bit of peer pressure  Now we're starting to rock....

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen 
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout (dry stout please - lol)
13. Peter Shane - Pils


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/05)

Hoops, your pretty quiet, what can we expect from you?

Andrew


----------



## Batz (27/7/05)

What about Hoops APA , after tasting that on the weekend I would be more than happy to find a bottle of that in my case :super: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/7/05)

> Batz Posted Today, 07:47 AM
> What about Hoops APA , after tasting that on the weekend I would be more than happy to find a bottle of that in my case
> 
> Batz



Yeah an amarillo APA, it was very nice. Go for it Hoops.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (27/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yeah an amarillo APA, it was very nice. Go for it Hoops.
> Andrew



It was very nice Hoops. It will make a nice contrast to my "suprise" :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Hoops (27/7/05)

Sorry guys, flat out ATM, was thinking Wit - but that's taken, oatmeal stout - someones doing a stout.
Have TDA's Leffe Blonde in the fridge so will keg that this weekend and see how it goes. Originally I wasn't going to do an APA as i thought there would be heaps of them but an all Amarillo APA might be on the cards I think.

Hoops


----------



## PeterS (27/7/05)

[/quote]

Oh, all right than. I also got a kick in the behind from Ross for not fronting up, so I guess my excuses will not be enough. As to what to brew, I will think of that later, but I think a nice Pilsner is on the cards.

:chug: 
PeterS....
[post="68693"][/post]​[/quote]

Looking at the latest list of offerings and since there is already a Pils on the menu I will change and give the "60's Aussie Ale" another go. That was my first AG and apart from me, it appears, AndrewQ also liked it. I could try another Alt, but that is also taken...
Let me know if that is OK..

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Snow (27/7/05)

Man this is going to be a huge case! Are we still doing 2 tallies per man? I might have to do a double batch! :blink: 

- Snow


----------



## PeterS (27/7/05)

Snow said:


> Man this is going to be a huge case! Are we still doing 2 tallies per man? I might have to do a double batch! :blink:
> 
> - Snow
> [post="68764"][/post]​



Not yet snow. By my calculations, we have 13 starters, that is 26 bottles. with a 23L batch you get about 30 bottles, that means we can still have another two starters before we are thinking of a double batch. Or, am I missing something?

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Snow (29/7/05)

I think with my racking procedures, I usually lose a few litres and get around 24-26 tallies. However, If I do a 25L batch and use a few of those 700ml PET bottles, I should be right.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (1/8/05)

So guys, are we content to stick with 13 starters, or can we fit in 2 more? If you are ok with 2 more, I have 2 brewing friends who are keen to join up. A few of you would already know one of them - David Bunzli, who was at Jgriffins brew day, as well as mine last year.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## sluggerdog (1/8/05)

I'm happy with 15, however the only thing is those who would be doing kits, would we be pushing the limits for these guys with the total amount?

Easy for AG or Extra to increase the litres but not as much for the kit brewers..

Any kit brewers within the case?


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/8/05)

Why not trim down to one bottle rather than 2?


----------



## ozbrewer (1/8/05)

or a tallie and a stubbie?,


----------



## Batz (1/8/05)

The more the merrier  

Perhaps still two tallies , and if you can't make them the same brew, well two different ones.

My xmas Alt will not make enough bottles , that's cool with me I'll do a smoked Porter as well.

Batz


----------



## ozbrewer (1/8/05)

thats a good idea


----------



## Brizbrew (1/8/05)

I would like to try as many of your brews as possible, it will be a very merry Xmas.

I have not got a clue what I will be adding to the case yet but whatever it is don't be too critical as I have not even fired up my AG setup in anger yet.  

Maybe A Stout if no-one objects? :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/8/05)

Ok, if it's 2 tallies each I might throw in my coopers pale ale clone (sorta) as well.
this looks like it will be a very merry Xmas  .

Andrew


----------



## Ross (2/8/05)

All agreed on 2 tallies then...

Looks like I better get busy brewing on my return - Gonna be a few glasses to fill on the 6th....


----------



## PeterS (2/8/05)

Ross said:


> All agreed on 2 tallies then...
> 
> Looks like I better get busy brewing on my return - Gonna be a few glasses to fill on the 6th....
> [post="69547"][/post]​



Who said we all agree. no body asked my opinion.. Having said that, it does not matter to me one way or another. It does mean that you need to provide extras in addition to you normal brew quantity. That is fine, the more choices, the more variety to sample. No doubt, as time goes on, more Qlders might join in and we will be told how many to bring. I hope somebody is keeping a count on this to save embarrassment on the end, I am not even sure who is orgainising this without reading back on this threads. From what I remember reading, Ross you will be very busy in the first week of Dec..Is it the 3rd or the 6th?...

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## sluggerdog (2/8/05)

I would like to see a cut off number or a set date when we decide to stop accepting brewers. This way we will know exactly how much we need to brew to cover all bottles.

I am planning on brewing this soon.

How about by the 1st of september? this give 3 months to plan before the start of december's delivery date at ross's?


Current List:

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout (dry stout please - lol)
13. Peter Shane - Pils
14. Snow Friend A
15. Snow Friend B

Hows this looking? anyone missing? styles decided?


----------



## Snow (2/8/05)

It's the 3rd. No one is organising it - it's a collaborative effort by osmosis... :blink: 
Last count we are at 15 people. 

I am happy to do 2 different brews and bring 14 tallies of each.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (2/8/05)

Snow said:


> It's the 3rd. No one is organising it - it's a collaborative effort by osmosis... :blink:
> Last count we are at 15 people.
> 
> I am happy to do 2 different brews and bring 14 tallies of each.
> ...




Sounds great!

Will need a couple of extras to drink at Ross's place as well.

I am going along with the flow here , put a cap on it now if wanted

Batz


----------



## Mothballs (2/8/05)

I am interested to join the Qld xmas case if it is not too late. If we are doing 2 brews I will probably do a partial porter and lager. Should be a great day. I will just have to talk SWMBO into driving and picking me up.

Cheers 
:beer: 
mothballs


----------



## PeterS (2/8/05)

Snow said:


> It's the 3rd. No one is organising it - it's a collaborative effort by osmosis... :blink:
> Last count we are at 15 people.
> 
> I am happy to do 2 different brews and bring 14 tallies of each.
> ...



I am committed whatever number and whatever date. Just a small observation snow, 2 different brews at 14 tallies each makes 28 tallies. The current start consensus is 2 tallies x 15 starters = 30 tallies, your contribution is only 28.? At his total, we can all contribute evenly at around 30 bottles each, however, we are at a brink as not all brews will result in 30 bottles, therefore we need to include volumes from another batch perhaps to make up to total. That is fine, the more choices to taste the better it is. providing the distribution is even. to make it easier on the guy who is sorting it out...

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## sluggerdog (2/8/05)

LIST UPDATED

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout (dry stout please - lol)
13. Peter Shane - Pils
14. Snow Friend A
15. Snow Friend B
16. Mothballs

So we'd be up for:
24 litres with 800ml tallies
22.5 litres with 750ml tallies
21 litres with 700ml tallies
19.5 litres with coopers plastic bottles


----------



## nonicman (2/8/05)

If 2 tallies (translated to longnecks, how do you get tallie from a longneck?) are the go, are 4 stubbies acceptable? I only have pick axe 750's, which would be given away only via my will. Can always do a recycle bin raid I guess.

No idea what I'll brew yet.


----------



## Ross (2/8/05)

yes, the 3rds the date at my place - swmbo has given it the thumbs up  

Any one who wants to stay over so they can enjoy a good drink is more than welcome, just bring a swag & pillow - One double bed available, otherwise it's the floor in the games room (beer on tap mind).

As it appears that everyone is hoping to deliver/collect their beers on the 3rd, i don't see that it makes much difference if some would rather make 375ml bottles, but for ease of transportation, certainly the 750ml bottles make more sense.

whichever way I'm happy to go with the flow & sept 1st for cut off gets my vote too...


----------



## Batz (2/8/05)

Mothballs said:


> I am interested to join the Qld xmas case if it is not too late. If we are doing 2 brews I will probably do a partial porter and lager. Should be a great day. I will just have to talk SWMBO into driving and picking me up.
> 
> Cheers
> :beer:
> ...




Jump in quick Mothballs ! Be in the case or be square :lol: 

Ross I am in for a sleep over , please reserve some floor space for the Batz

Batz


----------



## nonicman (2/8/05)

> but for ease of transportation



750's it is.


----------



## sluggerdog (2/8/05)

Batz said:


> Ross I am in for a sleep over , please reserve some floor space for the Batz
> 
> Batz
> [post="69655"][/post]​




Me too Ross, will have to get brewing.. kegs were drunk dry on the weekend. :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/8/05)

If you don't mind Ross I would like to bunk down on the floor as well, if there is still any room  . And i had better get brewing too   

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (2/8/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I would like to try as many of your brews as possible, it will be a very merry Xmas.
> 
> I have not got a clue what I will be adding to the case yet but whatever it is don't be too critical as I have not even fired up my AG setup in anger yet.
> 
> ...



Join the club Brizbrew.  

:beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (2/8/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Join the club Brizbrew.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="69663"][/post]​



I think it is around 90 percent sure to be a stout because it will help hide my mistakes a bit better than a lager or lighter beer.
I will bring 2 750's :super: 
I'm not sure if my licence will extend to a sleepover yet, I will consult the missus when the moment is right. h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/8/05)

Brizbrew


> I will bring 2 750's



I hope your bringing more than 2 tallies  , that won't go far you know  :chug: 

Andrew


----------



## Snow (4/8/05)

Peter,

I said 28 tallies, because I was only providing for 14 people (i.e not including myself). However, with Mothballs in on the deal, I'll be bringing 30! :beer: 

If people don't want to give away their treasured pick axe bottles, surely the PET bottles would be ok? Of course, if everyone brings 750ml pick axe bottles, then everyone ends up with pick axe bottles! So......I guess I'm fine with using pick axe bottles! :blink: Gee I confuse myself sometimes......

Ross, I think I'll bring my swag for a sleepover, if you don't mind, in the interests of keeping my marriage intact :huh: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## mobrien (7/8/05)

OK - I need suggestions for what I should brew for this. I'm going to do two Ag's after the success of my first AG yesterday. Both need to be ales, as I won't be able to brew these for three weeks or so, and will need to get them through.

I'm a beginner AGer, but started with a wit - so whatever that means....

Anyway - suggestions/requests - I'll try anything once and most things twice!

Fire away

Matt


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/8/05)

> mobrien Posted Today, 12:30 PM
> OK - I need suggestions for what I should brew for this. I'm going to do two Ag's after the success of my first AG yesterday. Both need to be ales, as I won't be able to brew these for three weeks or so, and will need to get them through.
> 
> I'm a beginner AGer, but started with a wit - so whatever that means....
> ...



What about a nice Pale Ale or IPA? I would'nt mind drinking a couple of those  

Andrew


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

I don't really care all beers are good

If you have a win with the brew you did yesterday then surely that's a good start

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (7/8/05)

Batz said:


> If you have a win with the brew you did yesterday then surely that's a good start
> 
> [post="70450"][/post]​



sounds like a good idea to me, good to do something you have done before!


----------



## TidalPete (7/8/05)

This Xmas brewday really sounds great. I am going to do my very best to be at the Ross residence on 3-12-05 with my "*SUPRISE*" :lol: contribution to the Qld AHB Xmas Case 2005. If I make it I will need floor space to collapse on after sampling all those promised great beers. 
As a computer illiterate I need advice on how to make a decent label for my contribution. Peter Shane had a great label on his tallies at Batz's Big Brew Day. Any help there Peter? :blink: I am only (reasonably) proficient at MS Word & MS Outlook & do not have Publisher. Batz, I forget your advice on this matter. Your recent hospitality has destroyed approx half of my memory cells.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (7/8/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Batz, I forget your advice on this matter. Your recent hospitality has destroyed approx half of my memory cells.
> 
> :beer:
> [post="70495"][/post]​




Have you been to my place?

Batz :lol:


----------



## altstart (8/8/05)

Is it too late to put my hand up for this. Ive only just found this thread. I live local to Ross and would be more than willing to assist with the organisation side as well. It is an excellent idea.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Ross (8/8/05)

Sept 1st was the consensus for cut off, so welcome altstart - Snow have you got names for friends A & B? Are they starters?

So a 24L batch needed for a single brew (16 x 750ml) or 2 x12L. 

LIST UPDATED

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - ?
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt
6. Brizbrew - ?
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - belgian Wit
9. ozbrewer - belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout (dry stout please - lol)
13. Peter Shane - Pils
14. Snow Friend A
15. Snow Friend B
16. Mothballs
17. Altstart.


----------



## Batz (8/8/05)

Getting bigger all the time :beerbang: 

Going to be some sampling over Xmas :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Snow (8/8/05)

I'll confirm with them asap.

- Snow


----------



## Hoops (14/8/05)

OK been away for 2 weeks and looks like I've missed a bit, where do I start.....
I am still planning on doing an Amarillo APA but with 17 people & counting I might need to do a double batch.
For those unsure of what to brew I don't think anyone will be too concerned if we get 2 of the same type of beer, I mean if I get 4 tallies of Witbier or stout I won't be complaining  

Nonicman - I picked up a heap of XXXX tallies on the way home today from a recycling place so I have a heap if you want some (Screwtop though - is that kosher?)

Batz - I would love some more of that smoked porter so feel free to put some in the Xmas case.

Ross - hope to be there at the brew day and will definitely crash if there's room somewhere. Looking foward to it.

Better get brewing soon.
Everyone else know what they're brewing yet?

Hoops


1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout
13. Peter Shane - "60s Aussie Ale"
14. Snow Friend (Dave Bunzli) - ?
15. Snow Friend B - ?
16. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
17. Altstart - ?


----------



## Batz (14/8/05)

Exellent is it not?  

I have to hit the recycling tomorrow for some tallies too , the GMK/Batz brew day Alt Xmas case is bottled.
Smoked Porter yet to brew

Ross I will bring my swag , I can sleep anywhere inside or out

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (14/8/05)

Hoops said:


> Everyone else know what they're brewing yet?
> 
> Tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout



I know you love my Chilli Hoops,





but my "Suprise" for the Xmas Case may well be a London Ale (My last partial before my big AG debut). Depends on how my first effort, which is now 3 weeks old, tastes in a few days? 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (14/8/05)

Room inside for everyone - plenty of floor space - that's if anyone wants to sleep...


----------



## TidalPete (15/8/05)

Ross said:


> Room inside for everyone - plenty of floor space - that's if anyone wants to sleep...
> [post="71841"][/post]​



I really want to get to this one at your place Ross & am trying to get out of a trip away about the same time. It's looking good though  & I will know for sure in a week or two. I will need some of that floor space you mentioned.  

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (22/8/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Room inside for everyone - plenty of floor space - that's if anyone wants to sleep
> ...



I'll be coming Ross & am looking forward to meeting you all. :beerbang: The rellies have put off my visit that was organised. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (22/8/05)

Batz said:


> I have to hit the recycling tomorrow for some tallies too , the GMK/Batz brew day Alt Xmas case is bottled.
> Smoked Porter yet to brew
> 
> Batz
> [post="71820"][/post]​



Where did you get those new (thick walled) carboard cartons from Batz? :blink: 
Was it local? :blink: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

Re-asking an earlier question that got no response (unless I missed it)...

Is there a preference to primed bottles, or are people equally happy with freshly bottled "force carbonated"?? 

I'm happy doing either, just think my kegs produce a better quality beer than my bottle primed, & I'm not making a beer benefitting from long term cellering...

Any thoughts??...


----------



## Mothballs (29/8/05)

Ross said:


> Re-asking an earlier question that got no response (unless I missed it)...
> 
> Is there a preference to primed bottles, or are people equally happy with freshly bottled "force carbonated"??
> 
> ...



Ross,
It makes no difference to me what method of carbonation is used. If it makes it easier for you I will just take the kegs off your hands to save you all that time consuming bottling :lol: 

Cheers
:beer: 
Motthballs


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

You're all heart, Mothballs  ...


----------



## TidalPete (29/8/05)

Ross said:


> Re-asking an earlier question that got no response (unless I missed it)...
> 
> Is there a preference to primed bottles, or are people equally happy with freshly bottled "force carbonated"??
> 
> ...



I'm easy Ross. I think that it's a matter of personal choice. If you think your beer will be better "force carbonated", then do it. I don't think that anyone is going to worry too much.  

:beer:


----------



## PeterS (29/8/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Re-asking an earlier question that got no response (unless I missed it)...
> ...


----------



## Batz (29/8/05)

Ross said:


> Re-asking an earlier question that got no response (unless I missed it)...
> 
> Is there a preference to primed bottles, or are people equally happy with freshly bottled "force carbonated"??
> 
> ...



Does not worry me

But beware h34r: 

Your brewing reputation is one the line here  

Batz


----------



## Ross (29/8/05)

Batz said:


> Does not worry me
> 
> But beware h34r:
> 
> ...



mine & 16 others   

Might bottle my current schwarzbier that's been lagering for 8 weeks & brew another closer to the date as backup - lol...


----------



## bindi (6/9/05)

Only just found this post, put me me in.
I have have 250 Grolsch and 250+ tallies full [apart from a big weekend] of mixed Grumpys partials [plus my own] and 4 AGs, the Grumpys are Boston Cream,Muldoons,Windjammer,Kilkenny,Colonial stout,Brown ale etc partial and AG ales. plus one in prim ferm and two in 2nd ferm and one in cc. I use Wyeast 1007,1056,1335,3333,1968,1332 and others I can't remember the numbers of.
I am sure I have something to please everyone in this lot.


----------



## Snow (7/9/05)

Ok, one of my mates has pulled out, and the other one has confirmed. So, adding Bindi, I now calculate the list as:

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - Pils
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. tidalpete - chilli beer or dry stout
13. Peter Shane - "60s Aussie Ale"
14. Dave Bunzli - ?
15. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
16. Altstart - ?
17. Bindi - ?

I'm planning on bulk priming by brews in the bottle, but I'm not fussed how everone else primes theirs.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete (7/9/05)

Snow said:


> Ok, one of my mates has pulled out, and the other one has confirmed. So, adding Bindi, I now calculate the list as:
> 
> 1. Ross - Schwarzbier
> 2. Hoops - APA
> ...


----------



## PeterS (7/9/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, one of my mates has pulled out, and the other one has confirmed. So, adding Bindi, I now calculate the list as:
> ...





Cheers.
:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Brains SA (7/9/05)

Would it be too late for me to join this Xmas case? I have only just seen this thread and am sorry for the late show but I could take the place of Peter Shane if nobody minds, it will help keep the numbers even.

I brew Ag and am looking forward to my 20th Ag brew this weekend. A Schwarzbier.


----------



## Ross (7/9/05)

Brains SA said:


> Would it be too late for me to join this Xmas case? I have only just seen this thread and am sorry for the late show but I could take the place of Peter Shane if nobody minds, it will help keep the numbers even.
> 
> I brew Ag and am looking forward to my 20th Ag brew this weekend. A Schwarzbier.
> [post="75832"][/post]​



Where are you based Brains?


----------



## TidalPete (8/9/05)

Peter Shane said:


> Sorry guys. I just deleted myself from the list. It appears on current planning that I might not be around in most of Dec. As things are at planning stage at this moment, it is best for me to pull out at now rather than to commit and cancel later.
> 
> Cheers.
> :beer:
> ...



Hey Peter Shane,
Hope that if your December plans come to nought you will still be going to Ross's on the 3rd (Xmas Caseless or not). I was hoping to have a beer with you for Christmas.  

:beer:


----------



## Ross (8/9/05)

Peter,


Easier to pull out at last minute than get re-included - won't be any drama drinking the beers for your case on the brew day if you cancel - so if you think there's a chance of being avaiable, include yourself back in mate - Either way, would love to see you at the brew day, if you're around... :beer:


----------



## PeterS (8/9/05)

Ross said:


> Peter,
> 
> 
> Easier to pull out at last minute than get re-included - won't be any drama drinking the beers for your case on the brew day if you cancel - so if you think there's a chance of being avaiable, include yourself back in mate - Either way, would love to see you at the brew day, if you're around... :beer:
> [post="75950"][/post]​



OK. Leave me in than. I am planning to go to the states to see my brother early Dec but it is very uncertain at this stage. Besides, I have no date in mind and my case is already brewed, just need to add a few more to it to make the numbers.

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Brains SA (8/9/05)

Ross said:


> Brains SA said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be too late for me to join this Xmas case? I have only just seen this thread and am sorry for the late show but I could take the place of Peter Shane if nobody minds, it will help keep the numbers even.
> ...


I am based at New Farm at the moment but will be moving shortly to Jindalee.

Am I in or.....


----------



## sluggerdog (8/9/05)

I'd say yes, what about everyone else?

we'll have to pull up with entries ASAP. I might be brewing my case on the weekend if time is on my side. Would be good if I could do the one batch in one hit so I'll need numbers before I start..


----------



## Ross (8/9/05)

Brings it up to a 24L batch which is fine by me - but if anyone objects, please shout now, as it is officially closed...


----------



## altstart (9/9/05)

:beer: 
I dont have any objections at all. Ross what are the numbers?.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/05)

Thought of the Day. 
The backs of 17? beer coasters combined with 17? safety pins would make great name tags to help the memory deficient (Am I alone here? h34r: ) remember the names of all those blokes I've just met for the first time whilst getting (Quietly :blink: ) sozzled.

:beer:


----------



## Snow (9/9/05)

Ross said:


> Brings it up to a 24L batch which is fine by me - but if anyone objects, please shout now, as it is officially closed...
> [post="76105"][/post]​



Ross,

I think you'll need more than a 24L batch. With 2 tallies (750ml each) for 18 people, that makes 27L, plus losses from racking. Or you could make 2 smaller batches....

- Snow


----------



## Ross (9/9/05)

Snow - 17 entrants means 16 beers (unless you want your own)
16 x 2 x 750ml = 24L or am I missing someone?

This works great for a 26L batch which is my usual quantity...

Edit: just seen we got 2 x No.15 so 17 x 2 x750ml = 25.5L, so guess I'll up the batch size a tad...


----------



## ozbrewer (9/9/05)

im easy......only problem is I havent brewed mine yet, and being a big beer if i dont get it doen in the next 2 weeks ill have to change to something else


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/05)

Has Ross put the knocker on my name tag idea?  
Is the moon made of green cheese?
Is the Pope a Catholic?
I'm in for a hard time. :blink: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (10/9/05)

Tidalpete said:


> Has Ross put the knocker on my name tag idea?
> Is the moon made of green cheese?
> Is the Pope a Catholic?
> I'm in for a hard time. :blink:
> ...



Name tag probably a good idea - other than the fact I don't many of your real names - lol...


----------



## TidalPete (10/9/05)

Ross said:


> Tidalpete said:
> 
> 
> > Has Ross put the knocker on my name tag idea?
> ...



Maybe make em up with everyone's forum name & get them to put their own name on as they arrive on the day if you think it's worth the trouble. It was only a suggestion.


----------



## Snow (12/9/05)

You're on the money with the batch size, Ross. Don't forget to make enough so you try at least one bottle of your own beer, though  

I have to say, though, that it's my preference for everyone to make 2 batches of different beer, then we get much more variety! I'm definitely making 2 different beers. I'm bottling the Belgian Wit tonight, so it will be nice and mellow by December :chug: 

I think name tags, with both real and AHB handle are a good idea. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (12/9/05)

Snow said:


> You're on the money with the batch size, Ross. Don't forget to make enough so you try at least one bottle of your own beer, though
> 
> I have to say, though, that it's my preference for everyone to make 2 batches of different beer, then we get much more variety! I'm definitely making 2 different beers. I'm bottling the Belgian Wit tonight, so it will be nice and mellow by December :chug:
> 
> ...



Snow, I'm putting a couple of kegs away for the xmas case - will bottle them the day before we meet.

If you guys want to put your real name next to your avitars on the list - I'll get some tags made up for the day...


----------



## Brizbrew (12/9/05)

Nice to hear everyone is working on the Xmas case. I have been really busy of late and have not brewed anything for a month, the next chance I get I will do my Xmas contribution and put it away - Out of sight out of mind. h34r: 

Really looking forward to meeting you all and sharing a few beers.


----------



## Crazy (20/9/05)

Hi all

Hope this isn't too late but I was thinking about joining the christmas case. If I am too late I might come along and put a few faces to names any way. Also would like to see someone elses all grain in process.

Regards Derrick


----------



## Brizbrew (20/9/05)

Crazy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope this isn't too late but I was thinking about joining the christmas case. If I am too late I might come along and put a few faces to names any way. Also would like to see someone elses all grain in process.
> 
> ...


The more the merrier as far as I am concerned but we need to cut it off soon or it maybe too late already as some brewers have already done their case contribution and I will be doing mine this weekend. 

What is the cut off date? I may hold off doing my contribution until then to make sure of numbers.


----------



## jgriffin (20/9/05)

I'll have to drop out guys. I haven't been brewing as the brewery has been packed up ready to move, and it probably won't be ready for another month. 
If at that time the cases haven't been sent, i'll brew something up that doesn't reqire lots of aging.


----------



## Snow (21/9/05)

jgriffin said:


> I'll have to drop out guys. I haven't been brewing as the brewery has been packed up ready to move, and it probably won't be ready for another month.
> If at that time the cases haven't been sent, i'll brew something up that doesn't reqire lots of aging.
> [post="78281"][/post]​




So I guess Crazy Derrick can take Jgriffin's place? It's OK with me if it's ok with you guys...

As for a cut-off date....how about today?  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## PeterS (21/9/05)

Snow said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to drop out guys. I haven't been brewing as the brewery has been packed up ready to move, and it probably won't be ready for another month.
> ...



I thought we had a cut off date. See #131

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

Snow said:


> jgriffin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to drop out guys. I haven't been brewing as the brewery has been packed up ready to move, and it probably won't be ready for another month.
> ...



Snow, from John's post I'm not sure whether he has pulled out or not...
I've pm'd him & waiting a reply...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (21/9/05)

This was happening on the 3rd Dec. correct?

Just checking , I don't want to miss this one so will have to put off work if it comes up....bummer hey? :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

Batz said:


> This was happening on the 3rd Dec. correct?
> 
> Just checking , I don't want to miss this one so will have to put off work if it comes up....bummer hey? :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Yep, 3rd confirmed


----------



## Hoops (21/9/05)

Peter Shane said:


> I thought we had a cut off date. See #131
> :beer:
> PeterS....
> [post="78491"][/post]​


I thought it was all finalised too???
I will have enough for extras but others may have brewed close to the right volume and be short if we add on more at this stage?

Hoops


----------



## Brizbrew (21/9/05)

Just to confirm for us numbnuts who can't keep up with who is in/out.

How many bottles of what size do we now need to bring on the 3rd?

Ross, what is the public transport situation like down your way, are you anywhere near a railway station? I can see me getting smashed and don't fancy the drive home after several homebrews. I would stay but have prior engagements for the Sunday.


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

Hoops said:


> Peter Shane said:
> 
> 
> > I thought we had a cut off date. See #131
> ...



hoops, no-ones asking for more entries - Snow just asked if his mate could replace John, if he drops out....


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

Brizbrew said:


> Just to confirm for us numbnuts who can't keep up with who is in/out.
> 
> How many bottles of what size do we now need to bring on the 3rd?
> 
> ...



Brizbrew,

Not sure of public transport as never used it. Train Station is at Cleveland, I'm sure we can get you there if need be. Happy to collect anyone from nearby who wants to use public transport - But suggest we finalise details a bit nearer the time when we know for certain what peoples plans are.
Case is closed - total number is 18 Therefore you need to bring 17 x 2 x750ml = 25.5L or 34 bottles. By using same, everyone will get back the same bottles they put in...


----------



## PeterS (21/9/05)

Ross said:


> Brizbrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just to confirm for us numbnuts who can't keep up with who is in/out.
> ...



I need to work something out as well Brisbrew.
I can just imagine Brisbrew and I on the same train. Each carrying 3 cartons of tallies. You won't have much trouble identifying us Ross, we won't need a name tag, just look for a porter pushing a trolly with 6 cartons of grog, we will be right behind him. If that is not bad enough, and quote " everyone will get back the same bottles they put in..." unquote. Them tallies are going to be mighty heavy by the end of the day...  :blink:  

:beer: 
PeterS....


----------



## Ross (21/9/05)

Peter Shane said:


> I need to work something out as well Brisbrew.
> I can just imagine Brisbrew and I on the same train. Each carrying 3 cartons of tallies. You won't have much trouble identifying us Ross, we won't need a name tag, just look for a porter pushing a trolly with 6 cartons of grog, we will be right behind him. If that is not bad enough, and quote " everyone will get back the same bottles they put in..." unquote. Them tallies are going to be mighty heavy by the end of the day...
> 
> :beer:
> ...



Peter,

For those not wanting to stay over I'm sure we can arrange something - neither of you guys are that far away to deliver/collect beers - I'd happily do a local milk run with some cases if needed... :beer:


----------



## Ross (29/9/05)

Couldn't keep my lips off the Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest I put down for the xmas case before going on my UK trip - So just put down another 2 batches today, should be just nicely lagered by brew day  ...


----------



## Batz (29/9/05)

I tried a Xmas Alt , the one we did when the short SA guy was here , hops are starting to fade a bit  

Batz


----------



## big d (29/9/05)

maybe place a few hops in a zip bag attached to the alt bottle so you can chew and drink for that extra bitterness batz.  

D


----------



## Ross (29/9/05)

Batz said:


> I tried a Xmas Alt , the one we did when the short SA guy was here , hops are starting to fade a bit
> 
> Batz
> [post="80180"][/post]​



Good excuse to drink it & put down another :chug:


----------



## sluggerdog (28/10/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. jgriffin - ?
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.


Updated


----------



## sluggerdog (28/10/05)

Only 16, I must be missing someone?

EDITED: there was 2 15's


----------



## Batz (28/10/05)

Ross said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a Xmas Alt , the one we did when the short SA guy was here , hops are starting to fade a bit
> ...




Well it got a silver Ross , and had another the other day and liked it.
Tidalpete took one with him to his mates as well,( after a quick visit to Batz Brewery) , got good reports.
So that's what your getting  

Batz


----------



## nonicman (28/10/05)

It'll be an English style bitter from this neck of the woods.


----------



## Ross (28/10/05)

Sounds good Batz  I'll be splitting mine between a Schwarzbier & an Oktoberfest. Got 2 of each lagering as we speak, will pick the best 2 in a fortnights time for the case...


----------



## Batz (28/10/05)

My smokie Porter as well Ross


Gunna be a big night mate :beer: :beerbang:  :super: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (3/11/05)

Kegged & filtered 5 brews today...

Made 2 x Oktoberfest & 2 x Schwarzbier - Taste testing the kegs now, trying to decide which will be the xmas case choice :chug: 

Mmmmmm... Oktoberfest chosen - Going back for another opinion on the Schwarz


----------



## mobrien (6/11/05)

Hi guys,

I didn't want to do this, but I'm going to have to pull out of the christmas case  

We moved 6 weeks ago, and despite the best laid plans, the AG setup is still in storage, and looks about 2 weeks away from seeing the light of day - and that just doesn't give me time to get the brew done. I had hoped to get it out this weekend, but its a no go.

I hope this doesn't black-ban me for next year!

Apologies again,

Matt


----------



## sluggerdog (6/11/05)

mobrien said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I didn't want to do this, but I'm going to have to pull out of the christmas case
> 
> ...




mobrien, you don't have to do an AG for your contribution, why not just do a simple K+K, atleast this way your still in and get to enjoy others brews..

No dramas about that, I have too only recently moved (while longer then you though) and really didn't find I had enough time to get the brew I wanted so I'm afraid that my contribution is not my best work.. but shit happens.

next year I'll plan ahead.

Cheers


----------



## Jye (6/11/05)

mobrien, if you do pull out I will happily take your place, I am kicking myself I didn't jump in at the beginning.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Hoops (6/11/05)

Due to work I haven't breweed in over 2 months  and wasn't happy with my 1st APA so today is the day. I have just fired the HLT up, cracked the grain yesterday and the 1056 starter is going great guns.


----------



## Ross (6/11/05)

mobrien said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I didn't want to do this, but I'm going to have to pull out of the christmas case
> 
> ...



Mobrien,

If you would still like to do a beer, I'm more than happy for you to come down & brew one on my set-up if that helps? - Otherwise, let Jye take your place - your choice.
Either way, hope you are still on for the day? - It's not restricted to the case swap members...  

P.S. Did you want any hops in the bulk buy? It's closing soon...


----------



## mobrien (6/11/05)

Jye: The spot is all yours! Enjoy! That works out well.

Ross: Thanks for the offer, but time is also the issue! I'm building a shed, and have to have the drive done by next weekend... This new house business is fun, but it sure takes time! I'll still be at the brewday - that square on the calandar has been filled for a while!  I'm right for hops at the moment, thanks for the offer - I'll jump in next time when I am set up again!

Matt


----------



## Ross (6/11/05)

Ok Jye - looks like you're in mate  ...


----------



## Jye (6/11/05)

Cheers mobrien,

Looks like I will be bringing an APA and Honey Wheat since thats what I have fermenting at the moment, the APA should be good but unfortunately there isnt enough for 32 bottles so you will have to suffer with the untested honey wheat  

Can't wait
Jye :beer:


----------



## Brizbrew (6/11/05)

Nice to see this thread popping up again. Everytime I go under the house now I see the bottles ready for the Xmas case swap and it fills me with dread because these are only my second AG and I only made enough for the case so I have not even tested them. :unsure: You are my guinea pigs :super: 

Looking forward to meeting you all in a months time.


----------



## wee stu (6/11/05)

Batz said:


> I tried a Xmas Alt , the one we did when the short SA guy was here , hops are starting to fade a bit
> 
> Batz
> [post="80180"][/post]​



It wasn't my fault :angry: 

Oh, I see - you mean the _*really *_short SA guy :lol: 

merry xmas, Queenslanders


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

Bugger ! :angry: 

Bad news....well bad news for me , perhaps good news for you lot

I can't make the Xmas Case swap , have to go away for work  

Sorry Ross , I hope you all have a good one.


Batz


----------



## Ross (17/11/05)

Batz said:


> Bugger ! :angry:
> 
> Bad news....well bad news for me , perhaps good news for you lot
> 
> ...



Batz,

Bugger - That's a real shame - I trust you're still in the case swap though? 
should be pretty easy to get yours collected/delivered before the day & then we can arrange pickup/delivery when you get back??

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/11/05)

I would be happy to pick up and drop off Batz's Xmas case when i come down from Bundaberg. And I could even take his case back as well.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Snow (17/11/05)

That's bad luck, Batz. I was looking forward to meeting you. Oh well, I'm sure we can catch up sometime next year.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

Holy snapping duck shit !!! :lol: 

Just been angry azz about this and then a phone call , shut has been reduced in size.....and now I will be at the XMAS CASE

Good news for me.....perhaps bad for you h34r: 

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (17/11/05)

Batz said:


> Holy snapping duck shit !!! :lol:
> 
> Just been angry azz about this and then a phone call , shut has been reduced in size.....and now I will be at the XMAS CASE
> 
> ...



Nah Mate, good news for us.

looking forward to it :beer:

For interest's sake do we have a roll call for the xmas day? Would be nice to see a few names of who is going and who's gonna miss out


----------



## Ross (17/11/05)

Batz said:


> Holy snapping duck shit !!!
> 
> Just been angry azz about this and then a phone call , shut has been reduced in size.....and now I will be at the XMAS CASE
> 
> ...



We get to meet the infamous Batz after all


----------



## jgriffin (17/11/05)

I am now unable to attend :-(
Seems the woman planned a suprise holiday away for us that weekend. It was a suprise all-round when i told her i was going to be busy that weekend...


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

jgriffin said:


> I am now unable to attend :-(
> Seems the woman planned a suprise holiday away for us that weekend. It was a suprise all-round when i told her i was going to be busy that weekend...
> [post="91262"][/post]​



Tell her it's a double surprise holiday !

First surprise is it's a holiday :beerbang: 

Second surprise is your not going to be there :super: 

SURPRISE   

Batz


----------



## Brizbrew (17/11/05)

I would still like to be involved in the Xmas case but had a little drama this afternoon while sorting out the bottles...To cut a long story short I managed to drop and smash several of the bottles I had brewed for the case and am now left with only 28 800ml bottles :angry: 
I have put a lot of effort in to this and am absolutely gutted.

I do not have anything I can substitute to make the numbers up as we have just had another baby which keeps me too busy for brewing of late, bummer.

maybe something can be sorted out? :huh:


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> maybe something can be sorted out? :huh:
> [post="91266"][/post]​



Your going to have to stand in the corner with a GMK hat on ! :lol: 


Really who cares mate , just swap what you have.


Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I would still like to be involved in the Xmas case but had a little drama this afternoon while sorting out the bottles...To cut a long story short I managed to drop and smash several of the bottles I had brewed for the case and am now left with only 28 800ml bottles :angry:
> I have put a lot of effort in to this and am absolutely gutted.
> 
> I do not have anything I can substitute to make the numbers up as we have just had another baby which keeps me too busy for brewing of late, bummer.
> ...



I should have a few extra bottles of Wit, I will bring them down and you can make up your numbers with them. Don't know if it will be 8 though, I am bottling this weekend so I will let you know.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## nonicman (17/11/05)

I'm a little short on the long neck/tallies bottles, and have included all my old coopers 750's. Would it be a drama to bring a long a few 375 to make up the volume?


----------



## sluggerdog (17/11/05)

nonicman said:


> I'm a little short on the long neck/tallies bottles, and have included all my old coopers 750's. Would it be a drama to bring a long a few 375 to make up the volume?
> [post="91276"][/post]​




Sounds fine to me, go for it!


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

Whoa!

Don't get all worried about this guys , providing you submit the correct no. of bottles , the correct volume in each and the beer is exellent.......well know one will say anything bad about you :huh: 

Batz


----------



## nonicman (17/11/05)

Choice, I'm going to bring along an assortment of really crap bottles to make up the volume.


----------



## Ross (17/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I would still like to be involved in the Xmas case but had a little drama this afternoon while sorting out the bottles...To cut a long story short I managed to drop and smash several of the bottles I had brewed for the case and am now left with only 28 800ml bottles :angry:
> I have put a lot of effort in to this and am absolutely gutted.
> 
> I do not have anything I can substitute to make the numbers up as we have just had another baby which keeps me too busy for brewing of late, bummer.
> ...



Mate I'll bottle a few up for you - no probs...


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

nonicman said:


> Choice, I'm going to bring along an assortment of really crap bottles to make up the volume.
> [post="91286"][/post]​




Then again :huh: 

Batz


----------



## nonicman (18/11/05)

maybe not.


----------



## TidalPete (18/11/05)

nonicman said:


> Choice, I'm going to bring along an assortment of really crap bottles to make up the volume.
> [post="91286"][/post]​



Nonic,
E-mail me the number of tallies you need & I'll include them in the Saturday visit.

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (18/11/05)

sluggerdog said:


> For interest's sake do we have a roll call for the xmas day? Would be nice to see a few names of who is going and who's gonna miss out
> [post="91247"][/post]​



Ross,
Maybe slugger has the right idea here? As well as the above, you still have to let us know about the catering arrangements, etc. 
I'm sure that nobody would mind chipping in for the tucker & so forth, or is it a better idea for us to bring along our own stuff for the barby? :unsure: 

If there is to be a roll call of final attendees, I will be there.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (18/11/05)

TidalPete said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > For interest's sake do we have a roll call for the xmas day? Would be nice to see a few names of who is going and who's gonna miss out
> ...




Too true Pete,

We should all chuck in some dollars Ross , I think it's easier for you to grab the stuff otherwise it becomes a bit messy.

Batz


----------



## Jye (18/11/05)

> We should all chuck in some dollars Ross , I think it's easier for you to grab the stuff otherwise it becomes a bit messy.



Sounds like the way to go :beerbang:


----------



## Snow (18/11/05)

Yep let's throw in some cashola. Ross, let us know what the approximate cost is per person?

- Snow


----------



## Ross (18/11/05)

Ok guys, let's see who's coming - first yes = coming. 2nd yes staying the night.
Anyone else who wants to come, but is not in the xmas swap, please add yourselves to the list with yes - yes, or yes - no. Hope that makes sense...

Just cut & paste the list as you go....

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles
4. nonicman - ?
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. Jye -
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.

jgriffin - no


----------



## nonicman (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. Jye -
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.


----------



## TidalPete (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. Jye -
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.


----------



## sluggerdog (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. Jye -
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.


----------



## Jye (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.


----------



## Brizbrew (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale.

Thanks for the offer Ross but we have friends over from the UK so it will have to be a flying visit from me. Will be nice to meet you.


----------



## PeterS (18/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - yes


----------



## Mothballs (19/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - yes


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

Bump...

Hoops, Ozbrewer, (Snow, what's your mate Dave Bunzli doing?), Mobrien, Altstart, Bindi.

what are your plans guys? Under 2 weeks to go...

Cheers Ross


----------



## PeterS (20/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

Sorry Ross, I am having a bit of a personal dilemma here at the moment. It would be better if I do not drink much and don't stay for the night. It is an agonising desition beleive me. I hate seeing all of you having a good time, enjoying the fruit of your labour. I just can't watch that...


----------



## browndog (20/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - ?
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

18. Browndog-yes-no

Ross, I'll be coming as discussed to say hi to everyone and pick up hops. Looking forward to meeting everyone  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bindi (20/11/05)

sad.gif I can't make it that weekend also sad.gif I will be camped beside a creek west of Kenilworth with 2 full eskys full of beer..It's not all bad. smile.gif next time I am in the big-smoke I will try and catch up.
Screwtop and Tidalpete I have made a Xmas case now staying on the Sunshine Coast.

Posted this last month, sorry I can't make it.


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

bindi said:


> sad.gif I can't make it that weekend also sad.gif I will be camped beside a creek west of Kenilworth with 2 full eskys full of beer..It's not all bad. smile.gif next time I am in the big-smoke I will try and catch up.
> Screwtop and Tidalpete I have made a Xmas case now staying on the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> Posted this last month, sorry I can't make it.
> [post="91852"][/post]​



Bindi - so are you still in the case swap, or not?


----------



## TidalPete (21/11/05)

Ross said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > sad.gif I can't make it that weekend also sad.gif I will be camped beside a creek west of Kenilworth with 2 full eskys full of beer..It's not all bad. smile.gif next time I am in the big-smoke I will try and catch up.
> ...



Ross,

I am about to e-mail Bob as I will be able to get his Xmas Case to the do thanks to AndrewQld's generousity.

:beer:


----------



## Ross (21/11/05)

PeterS said:


> Sorry Ross, I am having a bit of a personal dilemma here at the moment. It would be better if I do not drink much and don't stay for the night. It is an agonising desition beleive me. I hate seeing all of you having a good time, enjoying the fruit of your labour. I just can't watch that...
> [post="91847"][/post]​



Peter,

If your situation changes at the last minute, you're more than welcome to stay over - just trying to get a rough count at the moment for catering purposes...


----------



## Snow (21/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

18. Browndog-yes-no
19. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)


----------



## jimmyjack (21/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - ?
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

18. Browndog-yes-no
19. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
20. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session


----------



## sluggerdog (21/11/05)

Ross said:


> Bump...
> 
> Hoops, Ozbrewer, (Snow, what's your mate Dave Bunzli doing?), Mobrien, Altstart, Bindi.
> 
> ...



Ross I think Hoops is away at the moment, from memory he said he'll be back early next week. Last time I talked to him he said he was coming and staying...


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/11/05)

Ross, what time did you want people to start arriving, I need to work out what time to leave bundy so i can organise a couple of pick ups on the way.
Also, could you PM me your address so I know it when I get there :lol: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (21/11/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ross, what time did you want people to start arriving, I need to work out what time to leave bundy so i can organise a couple of pick ups on the way.
> Also, could you PM me your address so I know it when I get there :lol: .
> 
> Cheers
> ...



What time do you reckon? If I'm doing a brew I'd like to kick the mash off by approx 10.00am, So happy for people to arrive say from 9.00 am onwards. But turn up any time that suits....

cheers Ross


----------



## sluggerdog (21/11/05)

What ya making ross? any plans on the type of brew?


----------



## Jye (21/11/05)

> What time do you reckon? If I'm doing a brew I'd like to kick the mash off by approx 10.00am, So happy for people to arrive say from 9.00 am onwards.



If youre doing a brew I will probable rock up about 9, that way I can get a lift with the better half on her way to work and a lift home after wards.

If we want to bring a keg along should we also bring our own bucket and ice?


----------



## altstart (21/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. mobrien (Matt) - NFI!
12. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
13. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
14. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
15. Altstart - King and Barnes English bitter yes yes
16. Bindi - ?
17. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

18. Browndog-yes-no
19. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
20. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session

This post has been edited by jimmyjack: Today, 05:41 PM


----------



## Ross (21/11/05)

Jye said:


> > What time do you reckon? If I'm doing a brew I'd like to kick the mash off by approx 10.00am, So happy for people to arrive say from 9.00 am onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My old beer fridge will be available for guest brews - takes 5 kegs. so need for ice. Also got other fridge space if we get an influx...

++++

Sluggerdog - Not given the brew a thought yet, any suggestions?...


----------



## Batz (27/11/05)

Hi all

I am back from another power plant shutdown , this time at Millmerren ,oh so many shiney tel-tru's  

Anyhow what's the total number of bottles for the swap Ross?

Numbers all in yet?

Batz


----------



## Ross (27/11/05)

Batz said:


> Anyhow what's the total number of bottles for the swap Ross?
> 
> Numbers all in yet?
> 
> ...



Batz, only 13 confirmed, still waiting for 2 to confirm. I guess a pm might get an answer.

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. ozbrewer - Belgian spiced ale
10. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
11. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - yes
12. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
13. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
14. Altstart - King and Barnes English bitter yes yes
15. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

16. Browndog-yes-no
17. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
18. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session


----------



## Batz (27/11/05)

Thanks Ross

I'll bring what I brewed anyway , we can always drink a few.

Maybe even make up a mini case for those not in the main case

Batz

PS If PeterShane is not staying over , and getting a ride with us.......how's he getting home??


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/11/05)

Batz said:


> Thanks Ross
> 
> I'll bring what I brewed anyway , we can always drink a few.
> 
> ...



I will be bringing my whole lot as well, at least we can have a taste first, you might not want to take them home then :lol: . Whats happening PeterShane, not staying over  . I will give you a call after i have spoken to Jeff and let you know pick up times ect.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (27/11/05)

Ok,

I pm'd Ozbrewer, who has pulled out due to business commitments. I believe Hoops is away, but is still in the swap, even though it clashes with his brewclubs xmas party & he'll be juggling between the 2...

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
10. Tidalpete - London Ale - yes - no
11. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
12. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
13. Altstart - King and Barnes English bitter yes yes
14. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

15. Browndog-yes-no
16. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
17. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session

Is there anyone not in the swap who would like to join in at this late stage?
Otherwise looking like 26 bottles each & few spare...

Cheers Ross


----------



## PeterS (27/11/05)

Batz said:


> Thanks Ross
> 
> I'll bring what I brewed anyway , we can always drink a few.
> 
> ...



I'll arrange to get my 36 bottles over to Ross before the date. In order to keep piece at home, my daughter wil pick me up sometimes in the evening providing I can get a lift there with you guys in the morning (She is working during the day). Sent pm to Andrew and it looks a goer at this stage.

Since we will not need to exchange 36 bottles, I will include in my lot some other samples that we can try on the spot.

Cheers.
PeterS.... :beer:


----------



## Snow (28/11/05)

Ah, so it's only 28 bottles, now. That's good, as I can keep some more of mine which have turned out to be very nice beers if I do say so myself B). I'll bring a few spares on the day, though, so the non-swappers can have a sample.

- Snow


----------



## Ross (28/11/05)

Snow said:


> Ah, so it's only 28 bottles, now. That's good, as I can keep some more of mine which have turned out to be very nice beers if I do say so myself B). I'll bring a few spares on the day, though, so the non-swappers can have a sample.
> 
> - Snow
> [post="93782"][/post]​



Snow, 26 - unless you're bringing 2 for yourself as well


----------



## Hoops (29/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA - yes - yes
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
10. Tidalpete - London Ale - no - no
11. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
12. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
13. Altstart - King and Barnes English bitter yes yes
14. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

15. Browndog-yes-no
16. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
17. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session

Just got back from a week away with work but I am still keen.
I wasn't happy with my 1st APA as it was fermented a little warm so I did another about 2 weeks ago (which the gravity was a litle low on  :angry: ) then dropped the temp before I went away.
I need to bottle this week (which may be harder than expected) so mine will not be ready to drink until mid Dec  

Hoops

Tidalpete can not make it now , he is still in the swap...Batz


----------



## BrissyBrew (29/11/05)

1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
2. Hoops - APA - yes - yes
3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
5. batz - Alt & Smoked Porter - yes - yes
6. Brizbrew - Stout - yes - no
7. Jye - APA & EPA - yes - no
8. AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit & Australian Pale Ale - yes - yes
9. Snow - Bavarian Hefeweizen & Belgian Wit - yes - yes
10. Tidalpete - London Ale - no - no
11. Dave Bunzli - Aussie Pale Ale - yes - yes
12. Mothballs - Porter & Lager- yes - no
13. Altstart - King and Barnes English bitter yes yes
14. Peter Shane - 60's Aussie Ale. - yes - no

not part of swap

15. Browndog-yes-no
16. Kenny Mackenzie - yes- no (a mate of Snow's who was originally coming but wasn't on the swap list)
17. Jimmyjack Be their at 9.30 am - 6:30 Looking forward to the brew session
18. Brissybrewer yes-maybe also looking forward to the brew session

Ross how much we chipping in for food etc?

Who is also in the yeast swap, which appears to be moving towards saturday when heads are clearer.


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/12/05)

Here's my Xmas case label for my Wit, looking forward to the day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> View attachment 5006
> 
> 
> Here's my Xmas case label for my Wit, looking forward to the day.
> ...



nice one Andrew - time I got my finger out & designed mine - time running out...


----------



## TidalPete (1/12/05)

BrissyBrew said:


> 1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
> 2. Hoops - APA - yes - yes
> 3. sluggerdog - German Pils & Munich Helles - yes - yes
> 4. nonicman - English Pale Ale - yes - yes
> ...



TidalPete may be crook  but his Xmas Case *will *be there as *will* his tubes for the Yeast Swap.
Nonicman is taking everything to Ross's for me.
I am cranky about how things have turned out. Enjoy the Xmas Case & have a beer for me.   

:beer:


----------



## sluggerdog (1/12/05)

Not good to hear TidalPete, was looking forward to meeting you.


As the brew day is just around the corner, anything need to be said/organised before hand Ross? Any plan of action for the day? (Nibbles were pickup today  - a donation from Simply Good)


----------



## Batz (1/12/05)

Yes Ross what the story mate?

Batz


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

Batz said:


> Yes Ross what the story mate?
> 
> Batz
> [post="94930"][/post]​



No need to bring anything bur beer, & plenty here if you don't...

I reckon $15 contribution will cover everything from this end, if you guys are happy with that - Cheese & nibbles through the afternoon - Steak, sausages & Rossco's ribs for dinner... Bacon & eggs in the morning...

+++

Planning on mashing in a brew betwwen 9 & 10 for those interested, so should all be in the fermenter by early afternoon....

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (1/12/05)

Sounds great Ross looking forward to it

I think you may find $15.00 a bit short , no matter tally up the shopping and let us know.

Batz


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

Batz said:


> Sounds great Ross looking forward to it
> 
> I think you may find $15.00 a bit short , no matter tally up the shopping and let us know.
> 
> ...



Batz,

I've had a good year & wasn't going to charge anything, but thought that might put up a precident that could jepordise future events... $15 will do great if everyone's happy with that...

Really looking forward to meeting you all - lets party


----------



## Ross (1/12/05)

Here's my label attempt, based on my font decals...


----------



## Jye (1/12/05)

Heres my attempt  Just finished the last of the APA :super: 

View attachment 5035


----------



## Batz (1/12/05)

Batz


----------



## Jye (1/12/05)

Heres my attempt  Just finished the last of the APA :super:


edit - a double post 15 minutes apart :blink: 






View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/05)

TidalPete said:


> BrissyBrew said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ross - Schwarzbier & Oktoberfest - yes - yes
> ...




This is no good Pete, sorry to hear you are crook. Tell me it wasn't that rotten Kilkenny of mine.


----------



## sluggerdog (1/12/05)

Labels for both brews (attached)


----------



## Hoops (1/12/05)

Hmmm I was thinking of going Jazman style on the labels - a piece of paper and stickytape h34r:


----------



## Brizbrew (1/12/05)

I have been asked to post to this board on behalf of brisbrew as he is currently in China on a last minute business trip.
Unfortunately Brisbrew will be unable to attend your planned meeting this weekend but sends his best wishes to you all and hopes you all understand.

Best wishes, Mrs Brisbrew.


----------



## Ross (2/12/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I have been asked to post to this board on behalf of brisbrew as he is currently in China on a last minute business trip.
> Unfortunately Brisbrew will be unable to attend your planned meeting this weekend but sends his best wishes to you all and hopes you all understand.
> 
> Best wishes, Mrs Brisbrew.
> [post="95006"][/post]​



Mrs Brisbrew,

i assume he still wants to be in the case swap? - if you see this message, i'd be happy to come & pick up his beers - just need an address to collect them from...

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Labels for both brews (attached)
> [post="94989"][/post]​




Slugger.

Those labels really look the Beez Neez.  

Warren -


----------



## Snow (2/12/05)

Oh man those labels put mine to shame  

View attachment Christmas_Hefeweizen.doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/12/05)

Snow said:


> Oh man those labels put mine to shame
> [post="95047"][/post]​



They look great Snow, so do everyone elses. The Xmas case should look a real treat.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (2/12/05)

Jimmyjack dropped off his keg this morning & had a sneak preview of the ales on tap - managed 12, so glad he got home in one piece  ...

Talked me into making another Carbrook Apa tomorrow, as he took a bit of a shine to it & reckons the keg won't last long.
Reckon I'll mas in at 9.30am for anyone wanting to be here from the start.

Trust everyone's got the address, but anyone making a last minute decision to join us, you're more than welcome. 63 Stern Rd, Carbrook...

Cheers & beers...


----------



## sluggerdog (2/12/05)

Ross said:


> Jimmyjack dropped off his keg this morning & had a sneak preview of the ales on tap - managed 12, so glad he got home in one piece  ...
> 
> Talked me into making another Carbrook Apa tomorrow, as he took a bit of a shine to it & reckons the keg won't last long.
> Reckon I'll mas in at 9.30am for anyone wanting to be here from the start.
> ...



Cheers Ross, I'll see if I can try and make it not too long after you start mashing. Would be good to watch one again and see how I could maybe change what I am currently doing.

:beer:


----------



## Jye (2/12/05)

Ross, I was hoping you would have the Carbrook Apa on tap :beerbang: 

I will try and be there for the mash in


----------



## jimmyjack (2/12/05)

> Jimmyjack dropped off his keg this morning & had a sneak preview of the ales on tap - managed 12, so glad he got home in one piece ...



After previewing a few beers from Ross's repetoire I know everyone is going to have a great day. Seriously some of the best beer I have ever had. I will not spoil the suprise but needless to say you guys are in for a treat!

Cheers 

JJ


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/12/05)

Heres wishing you all a great day @ Ross's from the far north .
I wish I was able to come down for it ... 
I'll have a few with you all this arvo Cheers guys .

Ross I've watched and followed your bar and the prep for today Congratulation on a great setup hope all go's smooth today . Looking forward to the pic's . Cheers and beers ..Ned
:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (3/12/05)

Ross congratulation on your new bar it looks great! You have certainly put in the yards.

Here's wishing those attending the all the very best. Hope I can make it next year.

Cheers from the Sunny Coast


----------



## Hoops (3/12/05)

Hey brewers, just an update on the day - the beers are going down great, the xmas case is all divided up ready to go, who knows what's going on with the yeast swap :blink: we're all getting too drunk to care now :beer: 
Ross being the great hostitute that he is has the BBQ fired up and cooking these pork ribs we've heard so much about.

The stand-out beers for the day would have to be Batz's smoked porter and Ross's Swarzbier, going down a treat :chug: 
Certainly a day not to miss. Thinking about a xmas in July case already  \

Hoops

PS if we can find a USB cable might try and upload some photos


----------



## Snow (3/12/05)

Oh man those ribs! Ross's ribs are the best ribs I've had....ever! 

Having a great time here - great company, great beer, just a shame there's too much beer blocking the darts board!

Picks ofthe day: toss up between Andrew's Wit, Batz' smoked porter and Ross'a Swartzbier.

Ok time for another Weizen..

- Snow


----------



## browndog (3/12/05)

Bugger, I bet things are rolling along very nicely about now there fellas, and I had to leave before the ribs were dished up  Oh well, not to worry, got home no problems Keep an eye on Jimmyjack if you can't find him, he's probably asleep in the chookshed.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (4/12/05)

YOU DIRTY ROTTEN LUCKY BA%$#T%#DS


----------



## BrissyBrew (4/12/05)

Ross, a great day was had by all. In summary.... just Brilliant!


----------



## altstart (4/12/05)

:beer: 
Ross 
A great day and Im sure everyone will join with me in thanking you for hosting the 2005 xmas swap.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## tangent (4/12/05)

cool pic, can we have one a bit bigger that says who's who?
i always get a surprise when i meet someone from AHB, they never look like what I thought they look like.
For some reason i thought wee stu was late 20s and 6foot4


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

At the back from L to R - Altstart, Browndog, Brizzybrewer, Snow, Hoops, Mothballs, Jimmyjack, Jye, Nonicman, Kenny.
squatting in front - Dave, sluggerdog, Peter shane, Batz, Ross, AndrewQld.

hope I got them right...


----------



## Hoops (4/12/05)

Great night, fantastic beers and food (best ribs :super: )
Thanks again Ross, all your efforts were most appreciated by all.

In regard to the xmas case there are at least 2 brewers that bottled their beers yesterday and will require 2 weeks to carbonate.

Don't drink Nonicman or Hoops beers for at least 2 weeks!!!!

If you miss this post or forget then I will expect to see tasting notes for 2 beers that say "flat and sweet"

Hoops


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

Ok guys, as requested....

*Ross's Sticky BBQ Rib recipe* 

2kg American style pork spare ribs
1 cup dark brown sugar
2 tablespoon Paprika
1 tablespoon chicken Salt
2 teaspoon garlic.
lemon juice
honey BBQ sauce
blackpepper.

Take ribs & peel the membrane skin off the back.
Make marinade of sugar, paprika, salt & garlic - rub into ribs & allow to marinate for 24 hours in the fridge.
Roll out a double layer of Al foil about 8" longer than the rack of ribs - place ribs, flesh down on the foil - Add marinade, good squeeze of lemon & black pepper to taste - roll out another equal length of double foil & cover ribs - now carefully fold in each side approx 10mm at a time, to create an airtight package.
Bake in oven at 130 degrees for 2 hours - Remove from oven & if barbecuing the same day, leave in foil until ready to cook (otherwise remove from foil when cool & refridgerate).
Heat barbie to max temp - baste ribs in BBQ sauce & place on heat - keep turning ribs until nicely charred (approx 3 mins)... remove & serve...
If you prefer your ribs with a bit of heat - add chillie or peppers to taste in the marinade...

If you haven't tried ribs this way - give it a go...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Hoops (4/12/05)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

You're the best Ross


----------



## jimmyjack (4/12/05)

Just crawled out of the chook shed! Where did everyone go? I think we all had a really good time. Superb beers and Ribs!!! Thanx Ross for being a superb host I really enjoyed meeting everybody and then passing out!! :chug: 


Cheers,

JJ


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

...& I always thought Bats slept hanging upside down - not upright  





Batz got the best seat & wasn't gonna give it up... 



With the bottles blocking the dartboard, Snow takes on AndrewQld at pool...


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/05)

Ross said:


> ...& I always thought Bats slept hanging upside down - not upright



Here you go Ross, you must have had your camera upsidedown



Thanks for a great day and night Ross, the hospitality and friendship was appreciated.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jye (4/12/05)

Cheers Ross for a great day :beer: I just wish I could have stayed later  

I might call around tomorrow night to pick up my case... and a few more beers :lol: 



> Don't drink Nonicman or Hoops beers for at least 2 weeks!!!!



Get stuck striaght into mine, Stumbling Kegs :chug:


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/05)

Here's the bottles for the Xmas case swap, can't wait to get into these


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/05)

Oh and by the way, Ross gave a demonstration on proper yeast handling techniques, please pay special attention to his sterile, hygenic method of testing the yeasts viability. he could not stress enough, hygene, hygene, hygene.



I finally arrived home after a six hour drive, and I can tell you it was worth the effort, great bunch of brewers and some really lovelly beers.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

You made good time home Andrew - Glad to see you got back safely...

Thanks for making such a long trip for a beer, top effort - it was great meeting you at long last. Anytime you're down here in the smoke, please drop in for an ale or 2... :chug: 

Also thanks to eveyone for making it such a pleasent day/evening, heaps of piss & no-one ill - great result


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/12/05)

And finally a closer shot of the mugs.


----------



## Ross (4/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> And finally a closer shot of the mugs.
> View attachment 5062
> 
> [post="95380"][/post]​



Was there ever a finer looking group of blokes... :beer:


----------



## big d (4/12/05)

looks like a great day ross.i see a few in the last shot are suffering from venitian blind head.a few too many  
and what can i say about batz.fancy having a nap.  :lol: 
will have to try that rib recipe of yours sometime.looks a ripper

cheers
big d


----------



## Kai (4/12/05)

Looks like a top day, blokes. I could go some ribs right now.


----------



## Batz (4/12/05)

Mrs Ross and Mr Ross

Thankyou guys for a wonderful afternoon and evening 

Your hospitality was surperb , loved the ribs and will being giving some a try myself soon.

The beers of yours were outstanding , I did not have a bad beer all the time I was there , mighty fine group of brewers.

Sorry I fell asleep when you were telling me about Kenny's best brewing practices :blink: ..............I was interested ......really :blink: 


Cheers Ross great turn out mate :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## nonicman (5/12/05)

Thanks to Ross for a top evening. Thanks to all the brewers who brought great pourable pleasure and good company. Looking forward to a Xmas in July case :beer:


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

3 xmas cases still waiting for collection here...

You're brave men, if you leave them here too long :chug: 

 Ross....


----------



## Snow (5/12/05)

Ok my turn...

Thanks for a great day, Ross. A perfect setting for a drink, a fabulous bar that out-does any brewpub I've been to. Amazing beers all day - I didn't have one bad one. Great to finally meet a lot of outstanding brewers from this great community we have here - had lots of interesting conversations (thanks Nonic and Jimmyjack for explaning the necessity and process of being able to clean a SLR under extreme pressure  ). I learned a lot more about brewing (yes you can put cockroaches in your chiller pot and weed killer in your temp guage :lol: ).

Ross, please thank mrs Ross for her hospitality and putting up with a bunch of drunk slobs for the day - great bacon and egg burgers for breakfast!

One tip, Ross - CD player and widescreen TV for downstairs!  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

Snow said:


> One tip, Ross - CD player and widescreen TV for downstairs!
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="95526"][/post]​




LOL - you must have had a few too many :chug: - the record player you were using had a 5 stack player in it & there was an 86cm widescreen TV in the corner  
Installing a digital jukebox with in ceiling speakers, but ran out of time before the bash...


----------



## Snow (5/12/05)

Ha ha ha :lol: was that a cd player! Ok - you need a WIDER screen tv


----------



## Mothballs (5/12/05)

Thanks Ross, a great day. Sorry I had to leave early, looks and sounds like the evening progressed well. You would have the best home bar set up I have ever seen. In fact I reckon most pubs would be jealous and would be pushed to have that many *great* beers on tap!! As stated before not a bad beer to be seen.
It was good to put faces to names. Thanks to everyone in the xmas case swap. I look forward to the next meet up. 

PS My xmas case contribution was only bottled on friday night so it will need 2 weeks at least before drinking.

Cheers
:beer: 
mothballs


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

Snow said:


> Ha ha ha :lol: was that a cd player! Ok - you need a WIDER screen tv
> [post="95545"][/post]​



Yeah I agree - tried to swap the downstairs one with the 180cm upstairs - but got voted down - can't win 'em all  ....

Cheers Ross


----------



## PeterS (5/12/05)

Ross,You should know what is in your house therefore I have to agree with you as far as the CD player is concerned. But, than again I did not even hear any music, therefore I must also agree with Snow.  Although come to think of it, I did hear some harps at one stage :huh: 

I am tasting AndrewQ's Belgian Wit Bier at the moment which is a very nice drop I must say. However, I better slow down the tasting as mothballs contribution means that I better add that to Hoops and Nonicmans's wait a bit list.

If those extra cases are not picked up in a reasonable time I might just volunteer to give a hand to Ross to clean it up. As it is I got 6 of mine bottles back which means I will miss out tasting some other contributions. :unsure: 

Cheers,
PeterS.... :beer:


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

PeterS said:


> If those extra cases are not picked up in a reasonable time I might just volunteer to give a hand to Ross to clean it up. As it is I got 6 of mine bottles back which means I will miss out tasting some other contributions. :unsure:
> 
> Cheers,
> PeterS.... :beer:
> [post="95598"][/post]​



Pete,

Work out whose you're missing & I'll bring mine over for a joint tasting - maybe just your extras back though, as I got my extras returned also?


----------



## nonicman (5/12/05)

Hi guys, the returns would be extra's as only 24 bottles were needed to distribute amongst 13 brewers. I recall placing a LP of Iggy's on the turntable, and slurring something about a lack of Led Zep to Ross, so there was some music :lol:


----------



## sluggerdog (5/12/05)

OK here's the Choc-Vanilla Porter Recipe that I brought, if you want the beersmith file just PM me (downing a pint of this right now). Let me know your email address so I can send it though..!


Recipe: Choc-Vanilla Xmas Porter
Brewer: sluggerdog
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 61.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 46.2 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner (Powells) (3.0 EBC) Grain 46.2 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (230.0 EBC)  Grain 2.3 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.5 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.60%] (10 min) (MasHops 0.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
2.00 items Vanilla (Secondary 5.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 1Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.96 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 70 min


----------



## PeterS (5/12/05)

Ross said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> > If those extra cases are not picked up in a reasonable time I might just volunteer to give a hand to Ross to clean it up. As it is I got 6 of mine bottles back which means I will miss out tasting some other contributions. :unsure:
> ...



I just did a stocktake. Although I am a bit confused as to who owns a couple of bottles as the labels do not give me a clew I am short of one contributor. That being is Ross. I checked and double checked but I can not find a Swarzbier or any bottle that identifies Carbrook Brewery. That might explain why I received 6 of my bottles back. You just have to save me a couple of those Ross until you either visit me or I you. 

Cheers,
PeterS.... :beer:


----------



## Batz (5/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> OK here's the Choc-Vanilla Porter Recipe that I brought, if you want the beersmith file just PM me (downing a pint of this right now)
> 
> 
> Recipe: Choc-Vanilla Xmas Porter
> ...




I do remember that Porter Slugger, one of the few things I remember :blink: 

Very nice ! Beersmith file would be appreciated

[email protected]

Cheers Batz


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

PeterS said:


> I just did a stocktake. Although I am a bit confused as to who owns a couple of bottles as the labels do not give me a clew I am short of one contributor. That being is Ross. I checked and double checked but I can not find a Swarzbier or any bottle that identifies Carbrook Brewery. That might explain why I received 6 of my bottles back. You just have to save me a couple of those Ross until you either visit me or I you.
> 
> Cheers,
> PeterS.... :beer:
> [post="95614"][/post]​



Well that's a bonus - no problem at all - & gives me an excuse for a visit - not that i need one  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (5/12/05)

Guys
I was meaning to bring a pad and get everyones email and postal addy

This was for two reasons

1. If I do another Powells Malt B.P.

2. I have my 50th in March, and would like you all to join me to celebrate this event in the Hinterlands

Please send subject line as your AHB user name

[email protected]ail.com

Batz


----------



## Jye (6/12/05)

Here is a couple of pics with all the labels.... my vote for best label is Hoops outstanding job


----------



## bindi (6/12/05)

Batz said:


> Guys
> I was meaning to bring a pad and get everyones email and postal addy
> 
> This was for two reasons
> ...


 Oh yes please  sounds great, email sent.

[email protected]

bindi Bob.


----------



## Snow (8/12/05)

Jye said:


> Here is a couple of pics with all the labels.... my vote for best label is Hoops outstanding job
> 
> View attachment 5073
> View attachment 5074
> ...



 I don't think I got the one in the second photo with the holly on the label. Who's is that one?

- Snow


----------



## Jye (8/12/05)

Thats TidalPetes Old London Ale  are there any missing from the pics?

Snow did you get my PM about the pic?

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Snow (9/12/05)

I must have missed the notification. Just read it. E-mail on the way.

- S.


----------



## TidalPete (9/12/05)

Snow said:


> I don't think I got the one in the second photo with the holly on the label. Who's is that one?
> 
> - Snow
> [post="96300"][/post]​




That's mine alright Snow. Still got a couple of bottles left if you can think of a way to collect them. It was my last partial before starting AG.

:beer:


----------



## Snow (9/12/05)

That's ok, Pete. You drink them and I'll drop in and have some AG brews next time I'm in Caloundra!  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Hoops (9/12/05)

I'm heading up to the Sunny coast for the weekend if it's an option to pick it up?
Would be good to catch up with Pete and Nonicman - maybe at the micro??

Hoops


----------



## nonicman (9/12/05)

Bugger, I'm off to Warrick for a Xmas party on Saturday night. Back Sunday though.


----------



## TidalPete (9/12/05)

Hoops said:


> I'm heading up to the Sunny coast for the weekend if it's an option to pick it up?
> Would be good to catch up with Pete and Nonicman - maybe at the micro??
> 
> Hoops
> [post="96650"][/post]​



You picked a bad weekend Hoops. I am off for a couple of days with the wife's rellies at Robina & won't get back until Sunday arvo. I will hide Snow's Xmas Case bottles & you can collect if you wish. I will PM you.


----------



## Batz (9/12/05)

TidalPete said:


> Hoops said:
> 
> 
> > I'm heading up to the Sunny coast for the weekend if it's an option to pick it up?
> ...




Way to go !

A hidden bottle hunt at Tidalpetes

I an taking my wipper-snipper....bet their in the garden someplace

Batz


----------



## nonicman (10/12/05)

Batz said:


> Way to go !
> 
> A hidden bottle hunt at Tidalpetes
> 
> ...



Or hidden under the lawn.


----------



## Hoops (10/12/05)

oooooooooooh goody a treasure hunt - with beer at the end!


----------



## browndog (11/12/05)

Just as an aside, some of the guys at the meeting might have been wondering how I was getting on with my AG set up, well, here it is, sorry about the pic, I could not get back far enough to take a decent photo. You can see the prechiller on the left (bucket full of ice with a 3/8" copper coil) mash tun and 20L urn as HLT and the tie down strap attached to the boiler is to raise it high enough to let gravity feed the wort to the fermenter ( You will no doubt see that I have been inspired by Ross's great setup) The stand is made from 3"*2" oregon with aluminium tops. I've got a 1"*1" metal frame bolted to the legs that the boiler sits on and I am going to be paying close attention to the possibility that the timber legs don't catch fire courtesy of the gas ring.
I tried out the mash tun with 12L of water at 77degC and it lost 9decC in 3hrs so I think the insulation will do the trick.

Now, all I need is Ross recipe for Carsbrook APA and I'm into it!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (11/12/05)

Looking great Browndog - welcome to AG mate...
hope you're right about the timber, I'd be getting some fire retardent coating to be safe...

If you want a hand on your first brew, give us a call - otherwise I look forward to hearing how you go...

Carbrook Apa recipe, here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Skun...-t970-s180.html

P.S. should post this under gear & equip, so people can find it easier  


cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (11/12/05)

browndog, you should start a new thread describing the construction of your MLT, that thing was beautiful :wub: 

Lucky you didn't leave it unattended to long at Ross's...some of those guys checking it out looked pretty shifty


----------



## jimmyjack (11/12/05)

Browndog you got lucky mate I had that mashtun tucked away in the bushes and then i got a case of the guilts!!! Very nice set up there!!!! 

Cheers JJ


----------



## browndog (11/12/05)

Well, who said there is no honour among thieves Guys? I wasn't worried for one minute  Ross, I'll probably be annoying you over the phone before I start my first brew so be warned Mate, I checked your recipe for APA and as I have no amarillo, can I replace it with williamette or challenger ? I did a test today with water and found that there's 2L left in the tun after draining and 1.5L left in the kettle. I filled the kettle with 40L and tried out the tiedown strap/lifting mechanism and it worked OK. 
I'll try and do some better pics and write up a better description of the construction and post in gear and equipment.

cheers


Browndog


----------



## Ross (11/12/05)

browndog said:


> I checked your recipe for APA and as I have no amarillo, can I replace it with williamette or challenger ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



I'd be upping one of the other american flavour hops, in the recipe like cascade - though challenger would give it a bit of spice...


----------



## altstart (12/12/05)

:chug: 
I drank my first beer from the case swap today. It was Andrews belgium Wit very nice drop. Would really like the recipe for this one. So glad I took part in the swap lots of beers left to try. 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Ross (12/12/05)

altstart said:


> :chug:
> I drank my first beer from the case swap today. It was Andrews belgium Wit very nice drop. Would really like the recipe for this one. So glad I took part in the swap lots of beers left to try.
> Cheers Altstart
> [post="97053"][/post]​



wit recipe here & xmas case reviews.... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Qld_...tion-t8050.html

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (31/1/06)

Brizbrew said:


> I have been asked to post to this board on behalf of brisbrew as he is currently in China on a last minute business trip.
> Unfortunately Brisbrew will be unable to attend your planned meeting this weekend but sends his best wishes to you all and hopes you all understand.
> 
> Best wishes, Mrs Brisbrew.
> [post="95006"][/post]​




I've still got Brizbrew's case here - I've sent several mails but had no answers - hope he's OK  

Anyone else heard anything from Brizbrew or know how to contact him?


Cheers Ross...


----------



## Ross (23/9/06)

A word of caution guys - Batz's Alt exploded in my office yesterday showering the room in glass fragments h34r: 

There again I doubt anyone else still has one  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (23/9/06)

Ross said:


> A word of caution guys - Batz's Alt exploded in my office yesterday showering the room in glass fragments h34r:
> 
> There again I doubt anyone else still has one
> 
> cheers Ross



You could have drunk it.... it wasnt that bad


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Jye said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > A word of caution guys - Batz's Alt exploded in my office yesterday showering the room in glass fragments h34r:
> ...




GL's going to have something to say <_< 

Batz.....drink'em quick


----------



## Screwtop (23/9/06)

Alt means Old, you should have drunk it already!


----------

